# lasonic trc 931, need parts + more



## fu-dog (May 16, 2010)

I'm looking for the chrome speaker grills for my trc 931, and I'm having a difficult time finding the parts. I've tried Ebay but there is no seller with just the individual parts and not the entire unit. Also, if you have a trc 931, the battery cover off the new I931 will fit with some mods. Meaning you have to shave the sides till it fits, I recommend a rotary tool of a file.


----------

